# Pronunciation: 将



## yuechu

大家好！

I read the following sentence today on 新华网： 2016年，举世瞩目的里约奥运会与你我相约。此次中国出征的代表团运动员达416名，中国队将参加26个大项，34个分项，210个小项的角逐。
What does 将 mean here? Also, is it pronounced jiāng or qiāng in this context?
Thanks!


----------



## hx1997

It means "will; be about to", indicating future events, pronounced jiāng. qiāng is rarely used today. The only instance where I heard qiāng is 《将进酒》 which is an ancient poem.


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, hx1997! Is 将 here the same as 将会 then?


----------



## SuperXW

Baosheng, your question seems a bit odd considering you've managed to understand some very hard sentences. This 将 is quite a basic one, which simply means "will" (=将会). 
If you confuse it with 将jiang4 as in 将领, that would be somewhat understandable. But qiang1? The sound isn't even listed in today's dictionaries...


----------



## fyl

qiang1 actually exists in some dictionaries (e.g. 现代汉语词典, but not 新华字典) with the meaning 愿；请... But I also have never heard of it except 将进酒.


----------



## yuechu

@SuperXW
Yes, you're right that it is odd that I didn't understand this basic word in this context (but can understand some other more complicated sentences).
Now I know what it means. I will have to make sure I read more in Chinese. 谢谢你们啊！


----------



## yuechu

I was reading an article about 中国园林博物馆 today and had a question about the following sentence: 园博馆以广大市民、中小学生和国内外旅游者为主要服务对象，并兼顾园林专业工作者，将全面展示中国园林悠久的历史、灿烂的文化、多元的功能以及辉煌的成就。
What does 将 mean here? (it is pronounced jiāng here, right?) Does it mean "will" here as well? (actually, could anyone translate this sentence into English? Although I understand most of the words, I had trouble understanding the sentence at a sentence level)

Thanks!


----------



## zhg

> 将
> 1.<副>
> a.表示动作或情况不久就要发生
> *b.表示对未来的判断*
> c.表示接近一定数量，相当于"刚刚"



Hello baosheng,
Yes it does mean "will" in this context. (However I think it has a slightly more assertive tone in this museum sentence compared to that of the OP)

The sentence tells 2 things, one is that the museum servers many types of visitors, mainly non-professionals and partly professionals.  The other thing is the museum presents the history, culture, functionalities and achievements of Chinese horticulture


----------



## yuechu

Thanks, zhg!


----------



## yuechu

How about the word 将军? The dictionary I use says that it is jiāngjūn, yet jiàng is the pronunciation for a (military) general. Is one of those a mistake, do you think?
Thanks!


----------



## Vincent Tam

Hi yuechu, let me make it simple, in daily life, "将" is jiāng, but there is only an exception jiàng as in（将领）

将要  将来   即将   将军   将窗门关紧   将闹钟关掉  将计就计  将信将疑  将心比心  and so on, with the pronunciation "jiāng"

"中国队*将 *参加26个大项",  in this case,将 refers to 将要 将来 即将, so "jiāng" is the answer.

I can't find another case for jiàng expect "将领"

I hope it can help you 



yuechu said:


> I was reading an article about 中国园林博物馆 today and had a question about the following sentence: 园博馆以广大市民、中小学生和国内外旅游者为主要服务对象，并兼顾园林专业工作者，将全面展示中国园林悠久的历史、灿烂的文化、多元的功能以及辉煌的成就。
> What does 将 mean here? (it is pronounced jiāng here, right?) Does it mean "will" here as well? (actually, could anyone translate this sentence into English? Although I understand most of the words, I had trouble understanding the sentence at a sentence level)
> 
> Thanks!


It needs very high translation skills to do, I  am also looking forward to seeing the stranlation. but I can tell you "将全面展示中国园林悠久的历史...
" 将=will or be going to


----------



## hx1997

Vincent Tam said:


> I can't find another case for jiàng expect "将领"


I can: 将士, 大将, 小将 (I have no idea why 将 in 将军 is the first tone though)


----------



## Vincent Tam

hx1997 said:


> I can: 将士, 大将, 小将 (I have no idea why 将 in 将军 is the first tone though)


对，但是他们都是一个范畴啦，很难找到其他的了。


----------



## Skatinginbc

hx1997 said:


> I have no idea why 将 in 将军 is the first tone though


段玉裁認為上古 "將" 字沒平聲去聲之分 (說文解字注: 後人謂將、帥二字去聲與平聲之將、入聲之帥别者，古無是説也)。西漢 《淮南子》 "其馬將胡駿馬而歸" 的 "將" (平聲) 是 "帶領" 的意思。可能因 「將軍」是上古官名 (e.g., 秦國的上將軍白起，趙國的大將軍廉頗, 漢朝的驃騎將軍霍去病), 而且歷代均常用，大家都耳熟, 故代代相傳地長期被 fossilized 了。這就是所謂的 "古音異讀", 古代專有名詞 (e.g., 人名、地名、官名、族名、器名)，因專有而固著僵化，保留了古音.


----------



## yuechu

Thank you all for your help!


----------

